

Fexl now has a top-level library written in Fexl itself. - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/3d8442496df4378d373b1f3e57d4aec10854e78e

======
fexl
Fexl now uses /usr/share/fexl/top.fxl as the standard context for all scripts.

This gives Fexl a potentially large library of built-in functions written in
Fexl itself, in addition to the functions written in C (in the form of
routines named fexl_X, where X is the function name).

The directory structure for the installed fexl is now:

    
    
      /usr/bin/fexl
      /usr/lib/fexl/
      /usr/share/fexl/

